# tuna and mayo + rice cakes



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

mmmmm lovely combo. 5 rice cakes, tin of tuna and some mayo. what do you think on balance/nutritional benefit of this snack? good as a prootein shake?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

dazzla said:


> mmmmm lovely combo. 5 rice cakes, tin of tuna and some mayo. what do you think on balance/nutritional benefit of this snack? good as a prootein shake?


well imo any think in better than a shake if its real food. real food is better than any shake imo.

i personaly have 50g wm pasta and 1 tin of tuna no mayo tho. lovely meal


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

dazzla said:


> mmmmm lovely combo. 5 rice cakes, tin of tuna and some mayo. what do you think on balance/nutritional benefit of this snack? good as a prootein shake?


Well, yes and no. It's a reasonable meal. Not one I'd enjoy mind. It wouldn't be suitable PWO either. Tuna is also pretty crappy as far as protein goes.

A blended shake made up of whey, isolate, milk, casein and egg white - well I know which I'd prefer.

But you can't have shakes for every meal.

I'd rather have something like 4 whole eggs (maybe scrambled or poached?) and some rice cakes if I had to include rice cakes.


----------



## quicksand (Sep 13, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> Tuna is also pretty crappy as far as protein goes.


In what way is it 'pretty crappy'?

The canned tuna I buy is 25% Protein, 0% Carbs and 0.5% Fat (all of which is unsaturated). Is it just that the protein itself isn't as useful for muscle growth or something? If so, why is that?

I'm not trying to be lairy, I'm pretty amateur when it comes to nutrition stuff...


----------

